# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  ¡¡¡¡CUIDADO¡¡¡¡ LEER ESTO COMPAÑEROS

## madridmagico

QUIERO AVISAROS QUE MAS O MENOS HACE UN AÑO, UN COMPAÑERO MAGO PROFESIONAL LE ENCARGO A LA TIENDA *RAKALANA (LEONARDO ESPERON)* EN ARGENTINA LA FABRICACION DE UNA GRAN ILUSION. RAKALANA PIDIO QUE SE PAGARA POR ADELANTADO Y PROMETIO QUE EN 15 DIAS ESTARIA FABRICADA. CUANDO ESTE AMIGO FUE A RECOGERLA A ARGENTINA SE ENCONTRO CON LA SITUACION DE QUE NO SABIAN COMO ACABARLA, ES DECIR NO SABIAN FABRICARLA HASTA EL FINAL. RAKALANA LE PROMETIO QUE SI LA ILUSION NO ESTABA FABRICADA PROFESIONALMENTE LE DEVOLVERIA EL DINERO INTEGRO. EL PROBLEMA ES QUE NUNCA SUPIERON ACABARLA. A LA HORA DE RECLAMAR EL DINERO LE DIJERON Q EN ESE MOMENTO NO PODIAN DEVOLVERSELO. A DIA DE HOY Y HAN PASADO 11 MESES, RAKALANA (LEONARDO ESPERON) NO HA DADO SEÑALES DE VIDA, NO HA DEVUELTO EL DINERO. CAMBIA CONTINUAMENTE DE MOVIL. ETC... YA LO ENTENDEIS. ESPERO QUE EL PERJUDICADO QUE ES MI AMIGO NO SE MOLESTE PORQ HAYA AVISADO A TODOS LOS COMPAÑEROS MAGOS Y ASPIRANTES A MAGOS SOBRE ESTE TEMA, PERO NO ME GUSTARIA QUE NADIE MAS CAYERA EN LAS REDES DE ESTOS ANTIPROFESIONALES DE ESTE MARAVILLOSO MUNDO DE LA MAGIA. SI ALGUN DIA ME ENTERO QUE EL DINERO LE HA SIDO DEVUELTO A MI AMIGO OS ASEGURO QUE LO PUBLICARE EN EL FORO. UN SALUDO A TODOS Y DISCULPARME POR LA EXTENSION DE ESTE MAIL. FIRMADO MADRID MAGICO

----------


## Rakalana

Querido colega Madrid Mágico:

En primer lugar me parece que hablar por un chisme de un tercero es falto de credibilidad, ya que es como el teléfono descompuesto, (Alguien una vez me dijo que un amigo de un vecino......). es poco serio!.

En segundo lugar, solo lo aclaro por las dudas, no tenemos ni idea de que estas hablando.
Los teléfonos son los mismos desde hace mas de 15 años, ya que en el ambiente especifico de la magia estamos hace 1 año, pero en el rubro Jugueterías estamos hace mas de 35 años en el Mercado fabricando Juegos de Química, Magia Química, Biología, Ecología, etc... Y somos Miembros de CAIJ (Cámara Argentina de la Industria del Juguete).

De mas esta decir que estamos vendiendo productos a mas de una Tienda seria de España, México, Brasil, Chile y Argentina.

Lamentamos mucho tener que perder tiempo en aclarar este tipo de cosas, pero todos los compañeros de este Foro se lo merecen.

Saludos Mágicos,
Leonardo Esperón

----------


## madridmagico

HE HABLADO CON EL COMPAÑERO AFECTADO Y OS DECIMOS A TODOS COMPAÑEROS QUE PONEMOS A DISPOSICION DEL QUE QUIERA TANTO LA CARTA EN LA QUE FIRMA QUE DEVOLVERA EL DINERO COMO EL PAGARE LEGAL QUE LE FIRMO EN ARGENTINA. COMPAÑEROS, TANTO YO COMO MI COMPAÑERO LLEVAMOS EN ESTE MUNDILLO MAS DE 15 AÑOS. NO TENEMOS NINGUN INTERES EN INVENTAR NADA. POR CIERTO, ESPERO QUE SI LEE ESTO MARIANO NO LO QUITE YA QUE CREO Q UN FORO ES PARA ESTO. PARA HABLAR DE COSAS IMPORTANTES DE NUESTRO MUNDILLO. PUES LO DICHO. SI ALGUIEN QUIERE VER ESA DOCUMENTACION QUE LO DIGA. UN SALUDO COMPAÑEROS.

----------


## ignoto

Uno se identifica.
El otro escribe en mayúsculas, que es una falta de educación en la red, y no dice quien es.
Me inclino a creer a quien pone su nombre como firma y a tratar de farsante a quien se esconde tras un nick.

----------


## Rakalana

Queridos colegas:

Esta persona sigue hablando por un amigo.

Les hago una consulta.
¿Alguno de Ustedes conoce los sellos y firma de los representantes de Rakalana, para constatar de que los documentos son verídicos y no Falsos?
Pues bien no habría mas nada que decir, salvo que para ver que lo que comenta es Falso.
Nosotros empezamos como casa de Magia en Argentina el 15 de Noviembre del 2004.-
Y en Internet en con esta pagina en Marzo del 2005.-
Por lo tanto nunca pudo hacer mas de 8 meses de la "SUPUESTA COMPRA" y no 11 como comenta.

Y a Mariano le sugeriría que si quiere sacar el Mensaje y puede, que lo haga ya que sentimos que es una burla los Magos de este foro.
Que Mago estaría en condiciones de Certificar los sellos y firmas de Rakalana??
Con ese criterio de acusación, mañana alguien dice que Algún Mágico de Madrid es Violador de niños.
Y cuando se lo refuten ,esta persona dice que tiene un documento con la firma de este Mágico de Madrid, que así lo certifica.

¡¡¡MUY POCO SERIO!!!!

Mariano:
Me parece que este tema ya no tiene ningún sentido y carece de todo tipo de sentido común.
Si esta persona tiene algún papel (como dice).
Por que espero 11 meses para hacer esta denuncia publica.
Por que no lo sigue con la justicia de Argentina.

Atentamente
Leonardo Esperón

----------


## si66

YO no se si debo meterme o no, realmente creo que si se dice algo tiene que ser con fundamentos, y todos tenemos que saber quien es la persona que esta denunciando esto, porque asi cualquiera.
Personalmente yo lo conozco a Leo (Rakalana) le compre varias cosas, he visitado su tienda y me he encontrado con el, y siempre lo he llamado al mismo numero de telefono de la casa o del celular, siempre me atendio y pude ir a la casa incluso, jamas tuve problemas con el.
Digo esto porque, asi como salgo en defensa de él, lo hago porque conozco de quien hablan y el mismo con su nombre y apellido salio a decir su verdad, en cambio yo no sé quien es la otra persona que ni da su nombre ni ningun dato sino tambien que no leyó las reglas del foro, sino sabria muy bien que escribir en mayúsculas por ejemplo es sinonimo de gritar, y esta pautado.
Sin mas saludo a todos, espero que no pase esto porque ensuciar a alguien sin tener una prueba contundente y no darse a conocer es malo.
PD: Leo te llamo para pasar a buscar las GHOST, y conseguime el gaff de ellas.
Un abrazo Manu (argentina)

----------


## carlos garcia

Hola, soy Carlos Garcia, el afectado por el tema de Leonardo Esperon.
Hoy he tenido la oportunidad de enterarme que un compañero mio ayer publico en este foro un mensaje de indignacion hacia Rakalana. he de decir que no queria llegar a esto y de echo le he dicho a mi compañero que por que lo ha hecho. Pero bueno bueno, una vez que ha dado el paso no hay marcha atras. Quiero deciros a todos que esto es cierto. Le encargue una origami la cual me pidio que se la pagara por adelantado, cosa que hice de buena fe. decidi ir a Argentina a recogerla por el tema de gastos de envio, ya que ibamos yo y mi novia y juntando los kilos que nos dejan pasar a cada uno nos la podiamos traer con nosotros. Una vez alli todo fue cordial, la base del aparato esta muy bien echa pero a medio terminar, cosa que no importaba ya que ibamos a estar alli una semana.
El problema viene un dia antes de recoger el aparato, cuando se encuentran con un problema que es el del cubo. Nosabian hacerlo, no sabian engancharlo a la base. A los dos dias yo me volvia a España y asi que quedamos un dia antes para que me devolviera el dinero (el me mando un papel diciendo que si la ilusion no quedaba bien Rakalana devolveria el dinero integro). En esa reunion el me dice que no tiene el dinero para devolvermelo pero que lo juntara en una semana.Para mas informacion, me firma un documento argentino que es un pagare reconociendo la deuda.  Yo vuelvo a España y a la semana dice que sigue sin dinero. Pasa una semana mas y queda con un amigo mio Argentino para darle algo de dinero y le da una decima parte de la deuda, con lo cual el nos hace otro pagare descontando esa parte. Pasaron un par de meses y volvi a Argentina por cuestiones de trabajo. Al llegar alli me puse en contacto con el y me dijo que no tenia dinero para responder la deuda que faltaba (que como entendereis es practicamente toda). A dia de hoy no se ha molestado en ponerse en contacto conmigo. no me has escrito ningun mail ni siquiera para decirme lo siento pero prometo que en cuanto pueda te pagare. le llamo por Tlf. y no lo coje nunca. El movil lo cambio un par de veces. etc.. etc... Compañeros os aseguro que yo nunca pense hacer esto pero ya que un buen compañero mio a dado el paso, lo seguire hasta el final. Voy a publica r este problema en todos los foros del mundo que pueda hasta que el señor Leonardo Esperon me pague el dinero que me debe. Me a sentado realmente mal la contestacion q ha dado en este foro. Creo q por la vida hay que ir con la verdad por delante y ser legal. Pongo a disposicion del que desconfie los mails que nos hemos mandado entre el y yo donde se ve la deuda y sus contestaciones de que no tiene dinero asi como el pagare con la deuda. 
He habalado con Mariano Sousa (director de este foro) para darle las gracias por no excluir una noticia como esta la cual me parece importante.
En cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo pondre un link en alguna pagina gratuita con todos los documentos que el me firma para que los podais ver. Espero que entendais mi indignacion, y tambien espero que nunca os pase algo asi ya que aparte del dinero lo que realmente te hace sentirte mal es la tomadura de pelo y el pasotismo. Un saludo a todos los compañeros magos de este foro y gracias por llegar hasta estas lineas finales. Un Saludo. Carlos Garcia.  (carlosgmagia@yahoo.es)

----------


## Goreneko

vaya culebron

----------


## si66

jejejej, si no hay q darle mucha importancia, en todo caso, lo mejor es solucionarlo de la mejor manera.

----------


## magotamarit

Nose si lo que se comenta es cierto o no.
Si lo es gracias por avisar, y si no lo es pues...como se aburre la gente.

Pero digo yo, si teneis un documento firmado tratandose de una gran ilusion y de bastante dinero, desde la ignorancia pregunto..
¿no se pueden emprender acciones legales?

----------


## Asdetrebol

La verdad, es que es imposible saber quien de los dos miente, pero la solucion es facil, al juzgado, y luego poneis la sentencia y el exequatur correspondiente (vale res. y fecha publicacion) para q nos enteremos quien miente, porque, o es para no comprar nunca mas en ese lugar o para que su dueño reconvenga y pida perjuicios graves contra su imagen y ventas, porque esta claro q aunque sea de momento muchos esperaremos a ver si es cierto o no antes de pedir.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo es que soy un desconfiado de un par de narices, resulta que nunca había oído hablar de Rakalana ni de Leonardo Esperón ni de Carlos García (por cierto, vaya nombre tan común). Por lo visto llevan poco tiempo en el mundo de la magia. Por lo visto son argentinos. 

 Por lo visto, hoy en día la publicidad es más agresiva que nunca, porque sea dicho de paso, tanto si todo esto es cierto como si no, tanto si uno lleva razón como si no, de repente, conozco a un fabricante de ilusiones mágicas. Que curioso. Y que nadie se ofenda, es sólo una opinión más.

----------


## Asdetrebol

> Pues yo es que soy un desconfiado de un par de narices, resulta que nunca había oído hablar de Rakalana ni de Leonardo Esperón ni de Carlos García (por cierto, vaya nombre tan común). Por lo visto llevan poco tiempo en el mundo de la magia. Por lo visto son argentinos. 
> 
>  Por lo visto, hoy en día la publicidad es más agresiva que nunca, porque sea dicho de paso, tanto si todo esto es cierto como si no, tanto si uno lleva razón como si no, de repente, conozco a un fabricante de ilusiones mágicas. Que curioso. Y que nadie se ofenda, es sólo una opinión más.


Que vision mas enriquecedora, fijate que no se me habia a mi ocurrido mirarlo desde esa perspectiva, quien sabe. Haz como yo eidanyoson q nunca presto atencion a los nombres, y hay q ser ciertamente merecedor para q haga un esfuerzo por recordar.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Eidan, la web de RAKALANA es argentina, yo la descubri (y pude hablar con Leonardo) desde Magic World ya que tienen un enlace en su web y foro, desde hace meses.

Respecto a lo que aqui se comenta, no puedo opinar.

----------


## eidanyoson

OK Dani, ya sabe que contigo hasta el final del mundo  :P .

----------


## Shetam

Hola, mi primer mensaje y quizá cree polémica pero, sinceramente, solo me he registrado para desenmascarar a este sinvergüenza. Hablo de Leonardo Esperón y yo sí me identifico. Mi nombre es Ángel Torres, soy mago español, y hace mucho tiempo realicé un pedido de unos 300 euros a este sinverguenza. Nunca he recibido el material ni la devolución de mi dinero. Y, después de muchas excusas y de facilitarme números de rastreo de envíos falsos, este cara dura dejó de contestarme a los e-mail. Leonardo Esperón es un LADRÓN con mayúsculas y así se debe conocer. Yo ya he avisado, vosotros haced lo que queráis, pero si no queréis tener problemas os aconsejo no comprar en su "tienda".

     P.D: Este sinvergüenza ya ha sido expulsado de foros como el de MagicWorld por comprobarse sus operaciones fraudulentas y que lo que digo es cierto.

     P.D II: El caso del que hablaba madridmagico lo conozco perfectamente y es completamente cierto.

     P.D III: Leonardo, como ya te he dicho en muchos otros foros (y los que queden)...tomate una mariscada a mi salud con  el dinero que me has robado.

----------


## Kal-El

Me parece Barbaro que este tipo de cosas se puedan llegar a postear en este sitio, lo que tambien lo convierte en otro tipo de servicios.

No voy a emitir opinion...

Pero lo que no me parece bàrbaro es que abiertamente y sin mediar documentacion alguna, alguien pueda desacreditar a otro. Tenga razon o no.

Las normas del foro existen desde que se creo el mismo, es mas, aun habiendome leido varias veces las normas y recomendando a los nuevos a que hagan lo mismo, me siguen "cagando a pedos" por las cagadas que me mando. Pero parece que hay quien abiertamente entra, no le da bola a las normas, ESCRIBE TODO (y para todos) EN MAYUSCULA, etc.

Como dije, no voy a emitir opinion, creo que cada uno tendra o no su razon. Lo que me calienta y mucho es que siempre los que debemos dar la nota somos los argentinos. Y buè...ya esta el dicho..."Haste la fama y echate a dormir". Pero jode.

Lo lamentable de esto es que tenia pensado solicitar el ingreso al area secreta y para eso me tengo que cambiar la foto...y con una bolsa en la cabeza no creo que Ella lo permita...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Si este Señor Damnificado tiene la certeza de lo dicho...¿por que no adjunta copia de los certificados correspondientes y los adjunta a su post?. ¿Por que tarda tanto en recurrir a la justicia? ¿Por que no le incendia el local? ¿Por que ya que vienen seguido a la Argentina, no lo esperan y lo recagan a trompadas? (ojo no lo tomen como una incitacion a la violencia).

Shetam dice que este supuesto "Hereje magico" le cago 300 euros. 300 EUROS...!!! hay gente que por la centecima parte de eso es capaz de asesinar a su madre en plena cena. (Aqui ese dinero equivale a aproximadamente $ 1200. Aproximadamente 2 meses de sueldo o 4 meses de pago a jubilados).  

Creo que hay que tener cuidado y creo tambien que hay que tomar este tipo de cosas y actitudes como ejemplo para que entre los foristas no ocurra.

Si queremos denunciar algo, posteemoslo en lo mejor y lo peor con el titulo denuncia y listo... pero siempre siguiendo las normas.

Conozco en Argentina a Rakalana por el mombre. Produce y vende juguetes y "combos" de juegos de magia. A mi me han regalado uno de Cartomagia de esa empresa. 

A lo que si puedo hacerle una critica...No me gustan las barajas... pero...sobre gustos...

----------


## Shetam

Kal-El, te aseguro que mi intención no es incumplir las normas del foro, sino perseguir a Leonardo Esperón. Es cierto, lo que me robó allí en Argentina es el sueldo de 2 meses, ¿cómo te sentirías tú si te robaran a tí ese dinero? Lo mínimo que harías es meterte en foros para desenmascarar a este indivíduo. Siento si no son las formas adecuadas. Quizá Rakalana funcione bien en Argentina, pero en ventas a España ya ha cometido varios timos y fraudes y, sinceramente, creo que no cometerá muchos más. Ya se ha avisado y demostrado los fraudes a diferentes sociedades de magos en España.
 Por cierto, ¿de qué certificados me hablas? Ya te dije que pagué poniendo toda mi confianza en un comercio de Ilusionismo y no recibí nunca nada. Tengo los datos y el número de transacción del pago realizado por PayPal si es eso a lo que te refieres y muchísimos e-mail con Leonardo Esperón hablando del tema. Pero vamos, que si los copiase y los pegase en el foro ya saldría alguien diciendo que me lo he inventado todo. No es mi intención demostrar nada, sino avisar (sobre todo a los que realizan compras internacionales a este ladrón). Hay una laguna legal en la regulación de compras internacionales y este indivíduo se aprobecha de esto. 
 En cuanto a por qué no denuncio, bueno, te precipitas en tus suposiciones. Por supuesto que he denunciado, he denunciado ante el Centro Europeo del Consumidor donde remitirán mi denuncia al Organismo de Consumo pertinente de Argentina. ¿Qué más puedo hacer? Pues, al menos, avisar para que esto no vuelva a ocurrir.
 Nada más Kal-El,  solo decirte que precisamente mi intención era escribir todo y para todos y en mayúsculas. Si luego hay censura pues que la haya, la acataré si son las normas del foro, pero pienso que era mi deber avisar del caso en los foros internacionales.

   Un Saludo a todos y siento el mal rollo.

----------


## dreaigon

Opino y pienso como todos los demás.

ya se ha avisado, han existido respuestas por las dos partes.
Decis incluso que se han producido movimientos legales.

Pues dejad el tema. ¿por que marear tanto la perdiz?, eso son ganas de dar el follón.

Esa es mi opinión.

----------


## Némesis

Por favor, que nadie más escriba en este hilo.
No hay nada más que decir.
Queda pendiente de cierre. (Mariano, encárgate tú ya que aquí no hay moderador).

----------

